# First pics of my baby girl



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought she was so cute (especially the picture in the hand) that I couldn't resist sharing.










She was around 2 weeks old when these pictures were taken.

I hopefully will get to bring her home on october 9 

Before I knew if it would be a boy or girl, I had lots of boy names picked out.. coming up black on girl names.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Kenzi said:


> I thought she was so cute (especially the picture in the hand) that I couldn't resist sharing.


Lol, that's my hand! My favorite picture, too.  She's very cute, and a little sweetheart so far.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Last one!









(sorry, had issues making one post, because it didn't like the 1 of the links, so I had to use the process of elimination)


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Sarahg said:


> Kenzi said:
> 
> 
> > I thought she was so cute (especially the picture in the hand) that I couldn't resist sharing.
> ...


 I thought you might have something to do with them  (I remembered you saying you help take pictures and upload them).

I sent Michelle an e-mail. I'm so excited!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Squeel!* So precious!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a sweetheart  I bet you just can't wait!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Little angel-looks like a smile in the second picture.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Ohh, she's so itsy bitsy!


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

just an update  hopefully getting her in 8 days!
I'm exited she is algerian (cheek patches, right?)  I love the darker pigmentation.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is so adorable, the wait has to be killing you


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I thought she couldn't get any cuter than the first pictures - but she did! How exciting that you have baby pictures! She is so, so, so cute!!!! Ahhhhh!!!


----------

